# Summer Storage?



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

I am new to owning a skiff in Florida. I am used to having boats in New England. There we have to have the boats winterized. What do I need to do to my skiff when I leave FL and head north? I am leaving at the end of May and will return in October

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Ben T said:


> I am new to owning a skiff in Florida. I am used to having boats in New England. There we have to have the boats winterized. What do I need to do to my skiff when I leave FL and head north? I am leaving at the end of May and will return in October
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


You can let me keep it safe.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Is it indoor or outdoor? On a trailer? Do you have a way to get back down if a hurricane is looking to blow through?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Put fuel stabilizer in it. That's about it.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Cover it. Put it indoors if possible. If not, make some accommodations to ensure the rain runs off the cover instead of pooling.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Plug it full of fuel, fuel stabilizer and then hurricane proof it. If it is going to be outside, you need to leave it in a state that it will survive a storm. I let some air out of the trailer tires so the trailer frame sat on cinder blocks and I put I-bolts into my parking area floor concrete and 4 point strapped it to those. Then I strapped the boat to the trailer about 4 times (and over the hatches). Thankfully I don't have to do that but you could have a storm any time. Good luck.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

When you add stabilization to the fuel, run it to get it through the system. Non ethanol fuel all the way to top of tank. Wash and wax. Disconnect batteries. Cover and secure from storm.


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

More information. I cut a hinge in my 16' skiff so it will fit in my garage over the summer. So hurricanes are not an issue. I only use non ethanol gas, so I don't think I need stabilizer? Anything else?


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

As Tim above and others have suggested, consider adding stabilizer to the fuel, run the boat enough to get it through the fuel system then top off the tank to minimize moisture. If you talk to a professional mechanic they will recommend stabilizing the fuel even if you are non ethanol.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Charge the batts good. Sitting that length of time, they may discharge to nothing if wet cells. When that happens, they'll likely never be the same again. Agm's don't seem to discharge as fast from just sitting. I leave mine on a charger all the time at home, but I unplug when there are storms in the area..... to avoid spikes when the power goes out or flickers. Probably wouldn't want to leave it unattended that far away with the probability of a storm.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Stabilize full fuel tank, I think startron is the best. Leave all hatches cracked open. Relax push pole out of holders. Corrosion x all metal and electrical connections. Tilt trailer up w plugs open so any moisture drains. Battery off.


----------

